# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Kiyumi banned?

## Vulteer

So what's the story of Kiyumi being banned? I assume he scam-quit and was pulling off some bullshit stories about the Overwatch Korean Aimbot. I have the aimbot itself, I don't know if it's safe to use anymore.

----------


## Nerdrenx

> Nerdrenx coded the cheat, got upset and started leaking to members.
> He got Kiyumi banned because Kiyumi revealed his real name and street address to let Blizzard come after him.
> Anything else is just sob story since he's afraid of Blizzard


Hello Kiyumi or one of his friend.

I already answered plenty of time regarding this issue :

Kiyumi was banned not because he revealed my informations to Blizzard, but because he publicly posted them on a public forum.
I'm not the coder of the hack. I don't know how to code in ahk, and it's just to me a 4th generation language easely detectable. Be sure that if I was going to code something, it'd be done in c++ or c#, with a real auth system from a webApi and not a shitty bitbucket repo you can't maintain.

For your information, you need barely any knowledge regarding IT to reverse engineering an executable file from a AHK file.

Let me explain that to you.

When you convert an ahk to exe, you do not compile the script directly. The script is still present in the exe, and is then changed to work as an EXE. but in the ressource, it is not even reversed : that's the original code embedded in the file, it looks like that 


Kiyumi know he was scamming and was going to be revealed, so he tried to use me as a scape goat.

Every one that emailed me or private messaged me had the same answer similar to that:




> I said I was not leaking it, and I won't, he's creating false proves against me, and i won't fall into that trap 
> 
> Yes i know, but it would require me to give you the source or recompile, thing i said i wouldn't


there is no need to discuss anymore about that.

----------


## artofhacking

Way to go dude, ruining it for everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Vulteer

Let's be honest, Kiyumi didn't follow his slot requirement. He sold more than what it said.

----------


## xDipwnuxD

I never understood why people get so pringled over something then just leak something like that. I honestly thought it was something bigger but this is nothing and could've been resolved if you both talked it out lmao. I've had so many disagreements and heated arguments with dudes that coded my csgo cheats and I've never thought about leaking out of spite.

----------


## Eryx

Kiyumi was banned for a number of good reasons.
If anyone have software installed from him, I strongly recommend you run a full virus scan of your computer.

----------


## Vulteer

> Kiyumi was banned for a number of good reasons.
> If anyone have software installed from him, I strongly recommend you run a full virus scan of your computer.


****, man. Wasted $50... Wish I knew a way to get my money refunded, but alas. Never dealing with someone who asks for BTC instead of paypal.

----------


## spoofjack

> ****, man. Wasted $50... Wish I knew a way to get my money refunded, but alas. Never dealing with someone who asks for BTC instead of paypal.


Too bad we couldn't start a thread of people who actually used this hack legitimately and are still unbanned by blizzard.

----------


## bunq

I am wondering what happened to the post from thia ninja guy in the thread here. He posted the ahk script and also a link to some sound Data + other stuff to make the script work.

Has a mod deleted it?

----------


## artofhacking

Yes, the script got the personal info of Nerdrenx in it so they delete it. At least that's why I think they delete it.

----------


## HSTL

> ****, man. Wasted $50... Wish I knew a way to get my money refunded, but alas. Never dealing with someone who asks for BTC instead of paypal.


I nope'd out the second I saw that he wanted BTC and refused PayPal or another method of online money transfer. Bitcoin? We're buying hacks, not cocaine on the Deepweb.

----------


## Vulteer

> I nope'd out the second I saw that he wanted BTC and refused PayPal or another method of online money transfer. Bitcoin? We're buying hacks, not cocaine on the Deepweb.


The guy seemed trustworthy. Had their ID verified and was a longtime user.

----------


## atmos

> The guy seemed trustworthy. Had their ID verified and was a longtime user.


Long time user doesn't mean much and since not many people seem to mention it/be aware, but a whole lot of ownedcore accounts were compromised around 2013.
When Kiyumi pmed me asking for various info I also checked her activity, i.e. essentially everything ended at 2013 then suddenly in 2016 he/she is reverse-engineering a memory aimbot and downgrades to "reverse-engineering" ahk aimbot. Fishier things have been seen, but that's pretty fishy. 
Dunno how legit the breached accounts thing is though, but even if it didn't happen people are still selling high rep ownedcore accounts on other forums.

----------


## Nerdrenx

Thing with Kiyumi is that he wanted to re an internal aimbot, but had no idea how to grab offsets. When i told him they were dynamic and generated upon launch, he realised he would never be able to get it, so he went to get an ahk aimbot.

----------


## atmos

> Says the Jun 2016 user that suddenly claims he can't no longer code AHK but wants to release the "new" cheat as a program.
> 
> hacked acc confirmed


Hm? Where'd you get that info from? Can't see any posts from myself on the public forum where I'd say anything even remotely close to what you're claiming and you aren't an donator nor contributor so 'public' is the extent of your knowledge. So what's up?
Oh nvm... your account has been dormant since 2011 and now in 2016 posting here :/

Anyway, no need to get your panties in the bunch. Like I said in my previous post, it just seems fishy. Might be legit might not. Fishy, that's all.
Just like you might have rekindled your desire to hack/leech hacks and might be 100% legit... but looking at the trends of the past couple weeks, it's a bit fishy, that's all.

----------


## ItsARogue

> Hm? Where'd you get that info from? Can't see any posts from myself on the public forum where I'd say anything even remotely close to what you're claiming and you aren't an donator nor contributor so 'public' is the extent of your knowledge. So what's up?
> Oh nvm... your account has been dormant since 2011 and now in 2016 posting here :/
> 
> Anyway, no need to get your panties in the bunch. Like I said in my previous post, it just seems fishy. Might be legit might not. Fishy, that's all.
> Just like you might have rekindled your desire to hack/leech hacks and might be 100% legit... but looking at the trends of the past couple weeks, it's a bit fishy, that's all.


it wont be long before you are banned for the same thing

----------


## Vulteer

Can't trust anyone these days. Even longtime users with feedback are scamming :/

----------


## Keldonv7

Wasted 46 pounds on that.. is it atleast safe to use?

----------


## Lolzilla

> Wasted 46 pounds on that.. is it atleast safe to use?


Probably not, it was leaked

----------


## Vulteer

Can mods please close this thread. Think I got the reason now.

----------


## KuRIoS

Kiyumi the teenager is banned yes. 
We strongly advice noone to trade with her/him/it

----------

